
Convert your blog into a Facebook messenger bot using RSS feed - cdev
http://mindiq.in
======
cdev
Read this blog to know more

[https://blog.mindiq.in/build-a-bot-for-your-media-
publicatio...](https://blog.mindiq.in/build-a-bot-for-your-media-publication-
in-2-minutes-d747bfe597be#.eibsw5ojk)

